

A Palestinian posted on Zuck wall — here's his story (translated from Arabic) - amrnt
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ar&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkhalil-sh.blogspot.com%2Fp%2F2013.html

======
amrnt
English version: [http://khalil-
sh.blogspot.com/p/facebook_16.html](http://khalil-
sh.blogspot.com/p/facebook_16.html)

------
khalilshr
thank you for sharing this , it was a full story that shows how facebook
treats me reporting that exploit , and i got now choice than post to mark
himself ,

regards

